# Interview Etihad Airlines - NON Cabin crew



## Sakai008 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I recently joined the forum and I am happy to share with you my story.
Few days ago, I have been contacted by Etihad Airlines for a Skype interview regarding an IT/Business position (Management role) and I am wondering if other people had experienced the same.

Which questions can I expect ? What is the recruitment process ? Any ideas about Salaries withtin this company ?

Many thanks for your help !

Cheers,


----------



## Nathan123456789 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Etihad skype interview*

Hi, I have an interview with Etihad next week over Skype? How did you find it? What sort of questions did they ask ect?


----------

